# Job Behaviours and Interpretations in Action



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

Many companies have a work ethic, manifesto, or behaviours that they claim all within the company should subscribe to as it demonstrates the outward view the company wishes to portray. Usually this is fine and of no consequence as it typically does not require anything different then what you should be doing for the job you are being paid.

 However, there are the times when managers and what not interpret these “behaviours” as needing to be demonstrated in a particular fashion that I find contrary to one’s personality. For instance, the company I work for state that we should be “Human”, “Enabling”, and “Passionate” among other things. These basically mean that I should listen/respect others, share information and experience, and be enthusiastic about my job. However, the managers and what nots interpret this as meaning that I should “network” and spend my day speaking often with others beyond what I typically would do to get the job done. When pressed how this should be demonstrated, they state that I should carry on “light conversations” with my work colleagues asking after their day and weekend plans, children and pets before discussing the job I am trying to accomplish and often should just carry on these “light conversations” even when there are no jobs to be done. At this point it should be quite obvious what my next question to these managers and what nots was: is this not just socialising in the work place and ignoring the job that I have been paid to do? And you know the answer? It was no; that I am “networking” through “light conversation”. I was then informed that I do not carry on enough face-to-face conversations and telephone calls internally and externally. Thus I am now forced to prove that I do.

 The job I carry out basically demands people and companies to pay us money for damage done to our equipment. Now you tell me, how often do you (or your parents) call their mortgage provider to discuss their weekend plan of going to the zoo or out drinking? Never! You try not to call them as much as possible and when you do, the phone call is as short as reasonably possible. 

 Some may be thinking that they could quite happily do this sort of “light conversation” and less work set up without difficulty or you may be asking yourself what am I complaining about. I am bothered by this as the company is very high on being innovation and thinking outside the box, but these managers and what nots appear to force the same mind set among the staff. They have demonstrated it on a large scale in my office by limiting the number of men they hire due to the lack of shared interest in topics. Men are unable to move up within the office unless in extreme situations as they cannot carry out the same “light conversations” as the women (yes you know the women topics I mean: babies, pregnancy, shopping for just the right dress for that party, crying over their little girl’s dance routine, crushes on the Twilight movie lead male role, PMS...). It is worse, I think, when a woman is unable or unwilling to do this as well due to the office view that all should. If all operate the same within the office, where is the room for innovation and unique thought to come from?

 So my managers and what nots are going to be getting two lists next week at my review of all the calls I have made this year and the face-to-face conversations I have had. Sadly, it will be lists that will kill many trees, but then I can point out how pointless a measure “light conversation” is of how well a person is carrying out their job. I listen to and respect others by: hearing them talk about their job and asking advice, understanding the damager’s point of view and coming to an agreement. I share information and experience by: giving advice, discussing things that have worked or do not. I am enthusiastic about my job by: chasing every tasks given to me to the fullest, actually being at work (because if I did not enjoy my job, I would have left by now), and doing my job instead of finding wacky interpretations to excuse gossiping instead of working.

 So...Have any of you every had this happen at work?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder how this is written on your job terms of reference. It made me chuckle.. lovely rant


----------

